# Crow hunting.



## jcdona (Sep 22, 2016)

Crow season starts Nov. 5. Is it legal to shoot them before that if they are damaging your crops.


----------



## across the river (Sep 22, 2016)

The stuff is often in the regulations if you take the time to read them.

NUISANCE
Crows have a reputation as agricultural pests and predators on songbirds and various other wildlife species. In this regard humans have often attempted to control their numbers. However, crow populations have remained stable and even increased in many areas, which is a testament to their adaptability. At present in Georgia crows can be controlled by lethal means anytime they are causing damage to agricultural crops.


----------



## jcdona (Sep 23, 2016)

Is there anyone in South GA that hunts crows looking for somewhere go.


----------



## chrisn1818 (Sep 23, 2016)

If you will kill one or two and hang them up the others will stay away. My grandpa used to kill a few and hang them around his garden. Always seemed to work for him.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 23, 2016)

If you clip one and get him squawking.. The sky will turn black with them.. Good times


----------



## jcdona (Sep 23, 2016)

There is about 200/300 in our plowed up peanut field every day. Then on to the pecan orchard. Will be hauling them off in a couple weeks.


----------



## one hogman (Sep 23, 2016)

After deer season, we set up in the thick pines with electronic and mouth calls, you call a few in then move a few hundred yards and do it again, lots of fun, shooting is best early season but we can't mess up the deer hunting


----------



## ronmac13 (Sep 26, 2016)

Where in south ga


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 26, 2016)

How far South? PM me the info please


----------



## jcdona (Sep 26, 2016)

Mitchell Co. West of Camilla in hopeful.


----------



## jcdona (Sep 27, 2016)

Sorry barebowyer my phone won't let me message you. Will try on the computer tomorrow night.


----------



## jp233 (Nov 14, 2016)

Anyone have a good crow guide they can recommend? 

We've been trying to get in touch with the "Crow Whisperer" Jerry Tomlin, but to no avail. I had a buddy who hunted with him and it was a hoot. Much success.

Or, if no crow guides really exist anymore does anyone within about 2.5 hrs of say, the Gold Dome in downtown Atlanta, need to have some folks come in and take out some crows?


----------



## JohnK (Nov 15, 2016)

Just run a crow fight on an ecaller. They should start showing up after a few minutes .


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 15, 2016)

it won't take a few minutes, but make doggone sure you get the first one that comes in. They send in a scout, and if you don't get him, you won't get many shots at any others.  If you can get a cripple on the ground squawking and jumping around, you will practical melt your gun barrel off in about 10  minutes you will have so many of them around.


----------

